# Is this a reasonable offer - Director level



## e8585 (May 16, 2016)

Hi, 

Husband received this offer for an employer in Abu Dhabi

base salary 37,494

housing allowance 22,496

other allowance 14,997

Monthly in AED

30 days holiday, family medical insurance, school allowance of 35,000 AED for 3 kids.

I have a feeling for his experience its very low. But wanted others to weigh in on this as well as conscious cost of living is different.

Cheers,
E.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

It looks pretty ok to me, school fees allowance is low if that 35k is for all 3 children - if you want anyone to comment on whether it's a low offer for his experience as you put it, you'd have to offer a bit more info re industry, remit/position and years of experience. There's a big range in 'director level'..


----------



## e8585 (May 16, 2016)

Thank you Racing! 

I think the surprising thing has been that he was negotiating with the UK agent for $240k as a base and they have offered $240k as a total package. This has kind of thrown things off balance as we're not sure if a) this is the done thing to offer a base as a total package if so - I'm sure he would have negotiated higher in order to take that into account b) if it continues to make financial sense.

Obviously don't want to be greedy here in the UK his most recent base was £120k and contracting at £600 currently so as it stands 77k AED all in would be pretty much what he's making in the UK (£10k monthly through limited company) without having to go through all the hassle of a relocation.

Therefore - the only way that would really make sense is if the cost of living is less (which I'm told its not at least with regards to housing) so not too sure how to best proceed..

Any tips? He's really sold on the company and would love to go out there but as it stands really doesn't make financial sense.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

e8585 said:


> Thank you Racing!
> 
> I think the surprising thing has been that he was negotiating with the UK agent for $240k as a base and they have offered $240k as a total package. This has kind of thrown things off balance as we're not sure if a) this is the done thing to offer a base as a total package if so - I'm sure he would have negotiated higher in order to take that into account b) if it continues to make financial sense.
> 
> ...


Hi,
It is much more expensive to live here than the UK.
Only a few things are really cheaper (petrol being the obvious one - but commuting and school run distances are long).
Schools in Abu Dhabi are slightly more expensive than Dubai - with much less choice for good British curriculum schools.
Brighton and Cranleigh are popular choices - but their fees are in the 80,000 AED per child range (dependent on kids age).
There are a lot of startup costs in your first year - most people don't seem to stash any savings until year 2 onwards.
There are also plenty of things to temp you out of your money here - especially when it it too hot to go outside (June to September).
We seem to spend a lot of money each year on flights - to UK and towards East, for holidays!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Sounds like it's a personal decision for your family and may depend how secure contract work is in his field. Right now 10000 pounds per month is around AED 53000, so the offered package value is significantly more and I'd be surprised if a uk company was paying for house and schooling etc? Also no taxman to worry about - might not pay much tax through a limited company in the uk if managed well but still.. and it's sunny! 

Good western schools here are pretty good and have great facilities, although you could expect to pay 45-70k per child each year (and more as Steve says for the (arguably) 'best' schools).

It was before my time even 5 years ago but for most expats the days of saving a fortune and living it up in the UAE are gone I believe? Packages are getting smaller and many people being laid off as budgets are cut, so some would say your husband is lucky to get an offer at all


----------



## e8585 (May 16, 2016)

Thank you to you both - that certainly helps put certain matters into perspective. 

Finally regarding the fact that the base he negotiated has been broken down into 50% base, 30% house and 20% other allowances - is that the done thing? He was under the impression that base is well.. base and everything else is an added benefit on top. 

Is that the done thing - a base salary is actually a total all in package? I've been reading that employers do this to reduce the EOS benefit which is cheeky but fine so long as everything else get's bumped up accordingly and everything balances out to what it should be as take home.. or am I being delusional?

Thank you .. this is a big jump into the unknown so your help is so so so appreciated


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Breakdown as 50% base and 50% allowances is pretty common


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

*If it *is a govt. company, I would do a lot more research before coming down. Budgets are getting slashed, and people being made redundant. Do not expect any raise subsequently, or any bonus (which you haven't mentioned). 
Also, the job offer is usually not confirmed until they have gone through a security clearance and Tawteen process (where they first try to find a suitable Emirati).

If it is a private company, great ! But still be aware that their business will be dependent on the oil and gas economy (directly or indirectly). I personally know, and have heard about organisations with big ambitions hiring big in the past couple of years, and then laying off as things have steadily become worse.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

e8585 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Husband received this offer for an employer in Abu Dhabi
> 
> ...


Hi,
I know some people say this package is okay but ... It looks more like my own package as a manager (single package for UK expat) nowhere near director level. I save quite a lot of money but if I had spouse and children to support it would be quite a different story. School allowances look low (my employer allows 50,000 each child I believe).


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

One industry's manager is another's director..


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Racing_Goats said:


> One industry's manager is another's director..


I agree with your statement but there is nowhere I would be considered to be a director. LOL


----------

